# Wipers in Minersville?



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

While checking out the stocking reports for 2011, I noticed that the DWR stocked over 200,000 wipers in Minersville Reservoir (most were .37" long). 

That surprises me. Was this the beginning efforts to sustain a permanent wiper population in Minersville? Over 200,000 seems like way too many to just be fish food for the big trout.

If this is the beginning of an attempt to create a wiper fishery, will Minersville as a trout fishery suffer? From what I hear, the average trout size in Newcastle Reservoir hasn't been the same since they started stocking wipers several years ago. However, I don't think Newcastle was ever the trout fishery that Minersville has been. 

This is really interesting to me. I guess I have mixed thoughts. It would be cool to be able to target wipers in a place like Minersville, but only if it doesn't come at a cost to the trout fishery. Can you have your cake and eat it too? :? 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't think they're trying to make a Wiper fishery. I think they're trying to get something in there that will actually eat chubs. The Smallmouth bass aren't doin' it.

Add that to the fact that they aren't planting fingerling trout. It'll take a pretty big Wiper to eat a 12 inch Rainbow. And there will always be a million 8 or 9 inch chubs for them to eat.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

The issue at Newcastle isn't because of wipers, but rather due to golden shiners. the last couple years, trout have done better than in a long time. Wipers are doing a very good job with the golden shiners in Newcastle.

This will be a good thing at Minersville. The trout should actually benefit from this. Chubs have always been an issue at Minersville, and smallmouth bass just don't occupy the same niche. Wipers do. The nice thing with wipers is that their numbers are controllable through stocking.

I'm pretty excited about the wipers. This will give anglers an opportunity to catch another species of fish at Minersville -- and the tactics you currently use to catch trout won't have to change. 

Minersville will continue with it's trout management.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

They're in Otter Creek also. Should have the same results there that PBH mentioned. The trout at O.C. are in stellar shape right now! Saturday was great fishing in the open water there.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for weighing in. It'll be good to see those wipers keep the chubs in check. I guess I was just surprised because I hadn't heard any discussion about this. Granted, I have been out of the fishing loop in the state for a couple of years. 

If I'm still around here in a few years, I'll look forward to the possibility of a nice wiper tugging on my line at Minersville.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm curious to know how many of those will survive to catchable size. The past three to four years at Newcastle have been some of the funnest fly fishing I have ever encountered. Those wipers are insane on a 5 wt. It could be an awsome addition to Minersville, just need to pray for the water to stay up then you'll have some stellar trout fishing to go along with a great small mouth fishery and potential wiper haven.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Neverdrawn -- I don't see any reason why mortality would be any different than those in Newcastle, especially with the high water all year at Minersville.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Piute got 100,000 and Otter Creek got 150,000 Wipers at the same time that Minersville got the sac fry. I'm thinking that Wipers will be used in some of the community waters as well. I can't get excited to punch holes in Utah Lake ice to chase a bunch of dinky White Bass, but Wipers out of Otter Creek through a hole in the ice gets me all kinds of worked up.


----------



## Fleigenbinder (Feb 3, 2010)

It is actually good to hear the news,...Provided it works. Wipers are sterile and voracious. I had a chance to listen to the chief biologist for Utah Fisheries at the Strawberry Anglers meeting a bit back. (Sorry, I can't remember his name) He mentioned that the only predatory fish which will acrtually go into the weeds after the chub are Bear Lake Cutthroats. I am assuming that the wipers are a more open water fish but their impact should hopefully still benefit the fisheries where planted.

Fleigenbinder


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

fleigen -- keep in mind, chubs are an open water fish. They spawn in the weeds, and the weeds provide cover for young chubs. But adult chubs occupy open water. They compete directly with rainbow trout. Wipers are a good match for chubs.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

PBH said:


> Wipers are a good match for chubs.


Amen. May the best fish win.


----------



## Fleigenbinder (Feb 3, 2010)

PBH said:


> fleigen -- keep in mind, chubs are an open water fish. They spawn in the weeds, and the weeds provide cover for young chubs. But adult chubs occupy open water. They compete directly with rainbow trout. Wipers are a good match for chubs.


Very good point! That was the stated reason for the introduction and success(?) of the BLC's in Strawberry; because they will go after the chubs in the weeds. The biologist stated that no other fish (besides the BLC) exhibits that behavior and that such behavior can be used strategically where advisable. So far, I think Strawberry, Bear Lake and Little Dell are the only places where the BLCs now reside.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Nah. Bear Lake Cutts are everywhere. Scofield, Otter Creek, Minersville, you name it. Utah pretty much got out of the Yellowstone Cutthroat business years ago. And it doesn't do very much planting of Colorado River strains. Some, but not as many as the Bear Lake Variety.



> Stocking
> 
> Fountain Green stocks fingerling Bear Lake cutthroat statewide, with most fish being stocked into Bear Lake and Strawberry Reservoir.
> 
> ...


And the Cutts in Minersville don't like the warmer water and haven't been able to make a dent in the chub population. Neither have the Smallmouth Bass. Wipers will. Absolutely. Unquestionably. Undoubtedly. I can't wait to see boils. I can't wait to see Ravens feasting on the wounded leftovers. Chubs beware, your days are numbered.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Perhaps we need some wipers in Strawberry. The dumb cutts are looking for chubs in the weeds when they need to be hunting the open water. Some fish never learn.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Fleigenbinder said:


> PBH said:
> 
> 
> > fleigen -- keep in mind, chubs are an open water fish. They spawn in the weeds, and the weeds provide cover for young chubs. But adult chubs occupy open water. They compete directly with rainbow trout. Wipers are a good match for chubs.
> ...


Little dell was the bonneville cutts right?

Anyways I cannot wait for those wipers to grow up and be caught! I will probably be taking a trip down there this year to get a feel for the place while I ski the Tushar Range this spring.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> Perhaps we need some wipers in Strawberry. *The dumb cutts* are looking for chubs in the weeds when they need to be hunting the open water. Some fish never learn.


 -_O-

We know you love those hybrids brookieguy.. Wipers are pretty cool. Voracious eaters too!


----------

